# Meet Lily Osa!!!



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I finally got her!!!  And finally decided on a name! This is Lily Osa! I got her on the 3rd of July! And I am totally in LOVE!!!









How do I escape this shoe box?! Sniff around until you find a weak spot!!!









The little explorer!









Nap time!!!









Ok! Fine! I'm up!...kinda...









I could spend ALL day in my ice cream cone!!!









But Ma! It's bright out here! Where are my sun glasses?!









I think I like this! But the grass tickles! I think I'll stay on your arm!









We're off exploring!!!









Quick! Burrow!!!









Taking a break to enjoy the beautiful day!!









And smell the...dandelions!









Classic dandelion picture!









I scream! You scream!









We all scream! For ice cream!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is beyond adorable  Congrats on your new little one. I'm totally jealous but very very happy for you


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is super cute!! I just LOVE the 2nd picture. That little face!!
Wonderful job with all the pictures - keep em coming!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! She really is a cutie! Thought I'd share some more pictures!









My favorite cuddle spot!









Lily Osa relaxing in my palm. She stayed here mostly sleeping for 4 hours :shock: it's the calmest she's been since I got her :lol:









I think I might go exploring...









...nah, I'll just stay here.









THE eye brow furrow!









Pausing for a picture!









Snuggle time tonight, this was the only picture I could get tonight with her on or around me that didn't involve a grumpy hedgehog. It was a poppin and hissin night! lol I think she's starting to quill, so I don't blame her. We will try again tomorrow night :-D









Ok, I give up, all this popping has gotten me all tired...but only for a minute!









About to be "zonked" out! ie out cold...









Action shot!!! Super hedgie to the wheel!!!









Nom-ing! mmmm!









Hello there little one!









Can you see me now?! Or am I FINALLY camouflaged!?









Who's there?!









Thus far the solution to liner diving!!! She's actually hiding underneath it in this picture, but you can't see her! :-D Success!!! She now burrows in between and underneath the green fleece and stays on top of her fleece liner! yay!!!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

She's super cute!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Those ears!!!! So great!   Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a little angel!!!!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks again! I think I really love just taking pictures of her! Hedgehogs do the cutest and silliest things sometimes!! 



DexterTheHog said:


> Those ears!!!! So great!   Congrats on your new baby!


They kind of remind me of little bat ears! Every now and then she gets brave enough to let me pet them! I was kind of originally thinking of naming her bat in another language because of her ears, but alas, bat in other languages is not that cute :lol: hehe ah well, i think Lily Osa fits her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

More wonderful pictures!! I just love the one in your hand & the "hello there little one" picture. Such a little doll! I love her pictures.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

First Bath Time!!! [plus one i forgot...  ]









Maybe I can crawl on top of the pvc rather than IN it!!!









Pre-bath. Chillin the the bath bucket! Checking for weak spots in order to plot escape!









Wade in the water! Wade in the water hedgies!









Quick! Escape up this ladder!!!!









Playing a little game I like to call charades! Can you guess what I am! I'm trying to be a wet cat...did I pull it off?! I think I even mastered the "pitty me and wrap me in a towel now please" look!









To the ship! Why is the rum always gone?!









rinsing off the suds!

The end of bath 1 ended with lots of mealies and lots of snuggle time with the fleece! and of course a nice clean non-poopy hedgie!  it was a success!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

toblerone said:


> Why is the rum always gone?!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lily Osa is beautiful!!! I love all the pics, she has such a sweet little face


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Darn... I can't see any of the pictures  It just comes up as a little empty box with an x in it for me.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Darn... I can't see any of the pictures  It just comes up as a little empty box with an x in it for me.


oh no! http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb161/morrowrailborder18/Meet Lily Osa/
If it helps, this is where I post all the pictures before I put them on here. There's a bit more than I post on HHC also...and they don't have cool titles either :| but the pictures are there atleast!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you like a hedgehog with your morning cup of joe?! :lol:









Future Rockford Coffee Mascot? Who knew hedgehogs liked coffee! Hard not to when your ma works there!









Snuggles!









Sleepy hedgie zzzzzz









Lily Osa!









Curious little one!

Today Lily Osa took a trip to the farmers market. I bought some fresh cilantro and offered her some! It was a big hit! She decided to baste herself in it and I now have a VERY green hedgehog!!! Her tongue seems to reach perfectly to her white patches on each of her sides! Couldn't get a picture of it though where the green showed up, hopefully tomorrow I can snap one! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She is so cute & tiny! I love her name as well


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

panda said:


> She is so cute & tiny! I love her name as well


Thanks! It was kinda cute how she came to have two names. I wanted to name her Osa [it means bear in spanish] because she was super adventurous and fearless but cute and cuddly too like a teddy. But every time i said Osa the hard syllables made her jump [she has a thing with sharp sounds, loud sounds like a car horn don't bother her though lol :roll: ] So i figured she also needed a very cute and soft name. She ended up with Lily Osa.  She's getting better with the Osa part though! lol


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hehe green is a very good colour for summer XP.

I love all of the pictures but I adore the face when she's just resting her chin on you. And hedgies in cups. Theres something about hedgies in cups that makes me go *pile-of-goo*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would love nothing more than to see your gorgeous little hedgie in my morning cup!!!!!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha Norma is similar in that she doesnt really like talking around her cage or her when shes first getting up, but Lily Osa will get used to your voice in time, Norma is slowly getting there.


----------

